# For those with non-stop barking neighbors



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I've mentioned my 'lovely' neighbor dogs before... the ones who bark 24/7. While they did provide good training material for Woolf learning to ignore barking, its really gone over the top. 

What is even more irritating is this county has strict noise laws that includes fines and even jail time. The catch is this guy is a Deputy Sheriff, who thinks its cute that they bark because it will 'keep the bad guys away'. He really did say this.

OK, so they aren't going to train them, and considering his job, yeah I'm hesitant about filing a complaint. So it's left to us to train them long distance. We found the Sonic Egg (cute name) and the last 3 days have been heaven. The neighbor dogs haven't even been interested in going after the squirrels that play in the trees between the 2 yards. 

For those that have the same problem. It works, doesn't cost a lot and is so worth it for the quiet. With it mounted close to the line facing their direction, it doesn't affect my dogs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm glad it's working for you, non stop barking neighbor dogs would be really annoying.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

It's sad that you have to take it into your own hands! 

I wonder, though, since the guy likes his dogs barking and if he finds out you have this device... is there any "law" that he could use for you to take it down?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Kittilicious said:


> It's sad that you have to take it into your own hands!
> 
> I wonder, though, since the guy likes his dogs barking and if he finds out you have this device... is there any "law" that he could use for you to take it down?


Not one that I know of. May *possibly* do something with privacy but it would have to be really out there if so. And if that happens, guess we would have to move on to the noise complaint.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

get video/audio of the non-stop barking.
multiple vids would be best.
cover your a&&


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

My concern would be what if this kept the dog from alerting them to a burglar... you could be found as responsible for any losses they might take due to that. Not saying you would be but a good lawyer could make it look that way, I am just saying.


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

Narny said:


> My concern would be what if this kept the dog from alerting them to a burglar... you could be found as responsible for any losses they might take due to that. Not saying you would be but a good lawyer could make it look that way, I am just saying.


hence my recommending getting multiple vids of the dogs going non-stop.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Bismarck said:


> hence my recommending getting multiple vids of the dogs going non-stop.


Yep. 

On the plus side though, the thing is only good for 15 feet so anything beyond that and the dog can bark its head off is his is so inclined.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

My Zeeva barks A LOT too. My husky used to mum until she came along. Now he will on occasion join her maniacness. Will it work to stop the noise from getting out into the neighbours (both sides). they have NEVER complained but I worry. I usually scold my pups or if it gets too bad or too late I put the e collar on her and she stops without me using it. I don't like doing this because she probably feels irritated by something around her neck all night  I don't mean to hijack your post as is a very informative one, but what do preople do to train dogs to hush unless a stranger is approaching?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Narny and Bismark, you both brought up something to think about.

Cameras, a no brainer, I should have thought that duh lol DH's company deals with security, so that would give him a 'job' 

They sleep through the barking now, how would the dogs alert? But you are right, they could try the lawyer route.

Hmmm, so maybe bring the sonic egg in at night, only randomly place it outside once the neighbor dogs have shown consistently they aren't going to bark.

The claim is 50 feet, but it appears the real range is about 30 ft


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Read the reviews but not sure if you have to press a button when the dog barks or if the sound is set off by the bark.

Some of the reviews said it hurt their dog's ears. I know my kids complain about that iphone app that emits a high pitch sound that only those with young ears can hear. I can't hear a thing.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dogs bark when they hear something and when they are playing. My golden retriever barks at everything. I do tell him to be quiet also. I do have dogs on both sides of me that are barkers, but to be honest I don't even pay attention to them and the barking doesn't bother me. It would probably be too quiet for me if they did stop barking. I haven't heard anyone else in the neighborhood complain about it either I don't think I would have go as far as getting any product that would train someone else's dog, if it was an issue I would either make friends with the dog/people or talk to the people. Since you guys are neighbors and see each other every day I would think they would be approachable When you say they bark 24/7, do you mean non stop ,when they are playing, if they see someone, the air? Are they tied up and want attention? I have a friend that has a dog that does alot of barking, but its a small dog and since they got a second dog the first one is alot quieter now


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> My Zeeva barks A LOT too. My husky used to mum until she came along. Now he will on occasion join her maniacness. Will it work to stop the noise from getting out into the neighbours (both sides). they have NEVER complained but I worry. I usually scold my pups or if it gets too bad or too late I put the e collar on her and she stops without me using it. I don't like doing this because she probably feels irritated by something around her neck all night  I don't mean to hijack your post as is a very informative one, but what do preople do to train dogs to hush unless a stranger is approaching?


I started working with Woolf as soon as the neighbors brought the 2 dogs home and I saw what would be happening. It took redirecting him with treats and using watch me to begin with, then once he was successful with that, worked obedience into it. Then moved on to ball play, tugs and other games. It took a while, probably longer then it would have since Woolf is DA, everyday working on it but for the most part now he ignores them. He's learned as well that if he gives into the urge to bark with them, he comes in.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Caledon said:


> Read the reviews but not sure if you have to press a button when the dog barks or if the sound is set off by the bark.
> 
> Some of the reviews said it hurt their dog's ears. I know my kids complain about that iphone app that emits a high pitch sound that only those with young ears can hear. I can't hear a thing.


It has a low and high setting, you choose the setting, then leave it alone, it's activated by the bark. There doesn't appear to be any pain caused, more or less startles them


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

llombardo said:


> My dogs bark when they hear something and when they are playing. My golden retriever barks at everything. I do tell him to be quiet also. I do have dogs on both sides of me that are barkers, but to be honest I don't even pay attention to them and the barking doesn't bother me. It would probably be too quiet for me if they did stop barking. I haven't heard anyone else in the neighborhood complain about it either I don't think I would have go as far as getting any product that would train someone else's dog, if it was an issue I would either make friends with the dog/people or talk to the people. Since you guys are neighbors and see each other every day I would think they would be approachable When you say they bark 24/7, do you mean non stop ,when they are playing, if they see someone, the air? Are they tied up and want attention? I have a friend that has a dog that does alot of barking, but its a small dog and since they got a second dog the first one is alot quieter now


.
What he^^^ said...this is in my opinion great advice


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My dogs bark when they hear something and when they are playing. My golden retriever barks at everything. I do tell him to be quiet also. I do have dogs on both sides of me that are barkers, but to be honest I don't even pay attention to them and the barking doesn't bother me. It would probably be too quiet for me if they did stop barking. I haven't heard anyone else in the neighborhood complain about it either I don't think I would have go as far as getting any product that would train someone else's dog, if it was an issue I would either make friends with the dog/people or talk to the people. Since you guys are neighbors and see each other every day I would think they would be approachable When you say they bark 24/7, do you mean non stop ,when they are playing, if they see someone, the air? Are they tied up and want attention? I have a friend that has a dog that does alot of barking, but its a small dog and since they got a second dog the first one is alot quieter now


Yes, they are very approachable. It was during one of these discussions we found out they thought the barking was cute and would keep the bad guys away. Like you, we would have preferred not putting any $$ out, but we would like to enjoy our backyard, and not have dogs standing at the fence barking at us. Since all other avenues had been attempted, it was this or file a complaint. As for when they bark.... about each breath.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Twyla.

I'm going to recommend this to my friend who has a very barky Sheltie.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I have the worst case of neighbor-barking-dog. My neighbor has a Sheltie that they literally never take out. The dog just sits by the window barking all day and night. We tried everything (including reasoning with them, filing a complaint, etc) and nothing worked.

I was wondering about using one of these things, but I was always afraid of the sound somehow affecting my own dog. Any idea about that?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

My neighbor breeds hunting dogs! Those dogs with the high pitched scremaing barks! UGH they are screaming all the time and especially when he has females in heat. They drive my dogs crazy not to mention everyone else and their dogs in our neighborhood. I am suprised I havent seen animal control out here.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> I have the worst case of neighbor-barking-dog. My neighbor has a Sheltie that they literally never take out. The dog just sits by the window barking all day and night. We tried everything (including reasoning with them, filing a complaint, etc) and nothing worked.
> 
> I was wondering about using one of these things, but I was always afraid of the sound somehow affecting my own dog. Any idea about that?


If it isn't set in the right spot, it could affect your dogs. It focuses the sound in the direction it's pointed in, instead of 360º.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't necessarily think his law enforcement position should be the overriding concern; if anything, he's held to a much higher standard in regards to all aspects of his life; he should be at least willing to listen to your concerns. I say this from being in a law enforcement position, and having to regularly reassure my neighbors it's okay to do certain things and I generally won't care. That fear is misplaced about having cops next door, but oh well..

What I think you should be concerned about is: What is the neighborly thing to do? If you want positive, strong relations with those you live around, then don't make a complaint. If on the other hand, you're not overly concerned with that, then make a complaint if you feel you have tried everything else and haven't gotten anywhere.

But that's more or less the issue: How do you want to conduct neighbor diplomacy? With a smile or with a club?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Waffle Iron said:


> I don't necessarily think his law enforcement position should be the overriding concern; if anything, he's held to a much higher standard in regards to all aspects of his life; he should be at least willing to listen to your concerns. I say this from being in a law enforcement position, and having to regularly reassure my neighbors it's okay to do certain things and I generally won't care. That fear is misplaced about having cops next door, but oh well..
> 
> What I think you should be concerned about is: What is the neighborly thing to do? If you want positive, strong relations with those you live around, then don't make a complaint. If on the other hand, you're not overly concerned with that, then make a complaint if you feel you have tried everything else and haven't gotten anywhere.
> 
> But that's more or less the issue: How do you want to conduct neighbor diplomacy? With a smile or with a club?


Must be a misunderstanding, there is no fear. Hesitant to file a complaint because of his job.. yes since AC is out of the Sheriff dept and I have no wish to cause any issues there.

I'd probably feel a whole lot more neighborly if I wasn't always being woken up in the middle of the night with dogs barking, or could enjoy dinner on the deck without the background music of dogs barking, or simply watch the evening news inside and have to turn the volume high just to hear because of dogs barking.

Since conversations over the back fence, sitting down at the table or around the fire pit hasn't worked, taking the approach of us training the dogs that constant barking isn't so fun after all is being diplomatic.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I understand. Food for thought. 

You have to do what is in your best interests, ultimately.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

*Update*

For those that were interested in the Sonic Egg, it does work.

We used it consistently for 4 days. The barking grew quiet over the first 2 days and stopped by the end of the 4th day. The constant barking has stopped except for the appropriate barking ie: somebody cutting across the 2 front yards etc. It is actually a pleasure now to go in the backyard and full night sleep finally.

From observation: it doesn't cause pain. The reaction I saw was one of surprise. Ears still up, curiosity, good body posture.

As a side note; Woolf and Shadow was tugging on a squeaky when DH took it off the deck rail. Timing was just right for the toy to squeak and the egg to be facing the right direction. Both dogs heard it, and thought it was a new toy. Got the big goofy grins looking at the new odd shaped ball.


----------

